
Rewrite the OS, Change the World - cindywu123
https://medium.com/the-os-fund/rewrite-the-os-68fb43ddc95f
======
devnonymous
Is it just me or is there a trend these days to announce big 'lets-change-the-
world-by-<some revolutionary scheme or other>' and then do pretty much more of
the same ol' thing everyone is trying to do ? I mean, yeah, there are
innovative 'world-changing-quantum-leap-moments' that have happened in history
but even those happened ...ehe.. ^grew organically^ ..for lack of a better
phrase, or in other words, happened when it was the right time for them to
happen. Big leaps of development seldom occur by just announcing plans and
throwing a bunch of money to the problem. They take time and incremental
steps. The tone of this article is just annoying and offensive since it
presumes nobody else sees the problems or wants to change the mess we are in,
or even if they do, the only reason they are holding back is due to lack of
funds or risks in 'long-term plays'. This directly conflicts everything that
the articles starts off with and does a disservice to any one who is involved
with solving large problems _right now_.

------
fernly
This is just confused. He appears, perhaps, to be using "OS" as a metaphor for
"basic conceptual approaches" or maybe for "common assumptions and attitudes"
\-- but if that is the case it is just impossible to imagine what kind of
"breakthrough" he hopes to get. Or, if it is talking about actual OS's, which
one(s)? Does he even realize there are different OS's in phones, in laptops,
in embedded systems? What kind of "breakthrough" does he imagine would change
all of them?

------
0X1A
The writing in this leads me to believe that this person knows very little
about how operating systems work, or what they even are.

------
davidholmesnyc
I was excited at the start. But then I couldn't figure out where this article
was going because it started talking about us going to space and polio.My take
on the headline is that I don't believe the OS needs to be rewritten;I think
that GUI's and user experience on Linux needs to be redefined.I know we can do
better so why don't we do better.

------
wyc
I got excited because I thought I could get paid for writing new crazy
computer operating systems. But after reading the article, I was just
confused...until I found this snappy headline on some news site:

"Bryan Johnson, founder of Braintree Inc., has launched a $100 million venture
fund to pursue groundbreaking ideas"

------
Mithaldu

      > The OS Fund invests
    

What now? Are they funding or investing?

~~~
devnonymous
Investing. From ([http://osfund.co/working-with-us](http://osfund.co/working-
with-us)):

    
    
      > How We Invest
      > 
      > We seek to partner with future-literate entrepreneurs who understand our
      > unique time and place in history, and whose overriding ambition in life is to
      > author a better future for humanity.
      > 
      > We primarily invest in companies during the earlier stages of their
      > existence. However, we are most interested in businesses that *have a working
      > (or near) product and a clear path to commercialization*.
      >
    

...aaand like I said in another comment here, pretty much more of the same ol'
thing.

